# Amano Shrimp



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

They're fine with cherries. I have 3 huges ones in with my cherries. But I wouldn't put them in with Barbs. They are not shrimp friendly, as I understand it. And most cichlids aren't either.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a rosey barb eat a cherry shrimp. I'm almost certain they'd eat Amanos. Shrimp tend to do best in shrimp-only tanks.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

damn barbs! *shakes fist*


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I've had tiger barbs polish off six ghost shrimp in one night. The amanos would probably be eaten or severely harassed.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought 20 cherrys a while back from someone online (many were quite small) and I had a few ghost shrimp as well, and some SAE of decent size (3-4"). I swear those little buggers just started coming up missing. It seemed like there were a couple less every day or two. I think that SAEs will snack on them as well. Especially the ones I had as I've seen them eat flake and just about anything aside from algae.


----------



## Aquaseafoam (Apr 6, 2006)

The kribs will eat your shrimp too. I've had little ~1" kribs knock off good sized ghost shrimp.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Amanos (especially the good size females, I had one grandma an inch and three quarters long) can hold their own against many fish. I've seen them eat small fish. 

YMMV.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mabye I'll make the six that I bought draw straws... then the one with the shortest will be tossed in and we will see how it fairs =P. They are good sized shrimp... I can't see a fish swallowing them. My only worry is them getting their legs ripped up and them getting pecked to death. If I do send in a guinea pig shrimp... I'll keep an eye on him and try to save him if the pecking starts. Hopefully they can find enough cover in my tank... I want them to help with the algae!! hehe Maybe I'll wait a little bit for my new plants to grow out and provide more cover.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Why not toss in some ghost shrimps and see how they fair? They only cost a few cents...


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

They are the same size? My only problem would be... what do I do with it if it survives? I think ghosts are ugly haha.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

If you get the big ones then yes they should be the same size or almost as big, if the amanos you bought were from TFP... 
If you have any big hungry fish in another tank, then your problem i solved.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Lol... but no other big fish. O well I guess if it does survive... I'll be happy enough that my amanos can go in my main tank that I won't mind the ugly ghost shrimp.


----------

